# How to get it start at boot time after change the director name?



## exsonqu (Dec 22, 2010)

Dear all:

Sorry for my stupied question. I'vr tried to search it in the forum but have no result.

I've installed tomcat55 via port in FreeBSD8.1 with diablo-jdk1.5.0. After completed the installation, I revised the rc.conf and add 
	
	



```
enable_tomcat55="YES"
```
 And I've added JAVA_HOME variable at /root/cshrc. It can start at boot time. But this configuration does not meet requirement of my OA system since it fixed the path of tomcat as tomcat/webapps. So I have to revise the directory of tomcat55 to tomcat. And replace text "tomcat55" or "tomcat5.5" in scripts of /usr/local/etc/rc.d/tomcat55 and change the file name tomcat55 to tomcat. 

It seems tomcat can start automatically at boot time. But when I browse the OA system, it does not work properly. 

Then I stop tomcat and start it manually with /usr/local/tomcat/startup.sh, the OA system can work properly. 

The question is how can I start tomcat at boot time properly.

Any help is highly appreciated!

Best regards!

Exson


----------



## DutchDaemon (Dec 22, 2010)

I doubt that 
	
	



```
enable_tomcat55="YES"
```
 is correct. All rc.d scripts I know use the 
	
	



```
somedaemon_enable="YES"
```
 syntax, so 
	
	



```
tomcat55_enable="YES"
```
 or 
	
	



```
tomcat_enable="YES"
```
 sound much more logical. The start script in /usr/local/etc/rc.d/ should give the proper directive near the top.


----------



## exsonqu (Dec 23, 2010)

Hi,Sir:

      Thank you very much for your advice!

      You're absolute right, I revised the deamon name back to tomcat55, only replace tomcat5.5 with tomcat in startup scripts of tomcat55. 

       Now everything goes smoothly.

      I really appreciate your kind support!

      Best regards!

      Exson


----------



## exsonqu (Dec 23, 2010)

Dear Sir:

      Sorry the performance only improved but not absolutely solved. 

      Is there any possible way to install the package without version number? 

       Any advice is highly appreciated!

       Best regards!

       Exson


----------



## exsonqu (Dec 23, 2010)

Hi, Sirï¼š

      It seems that I've found the problem. I have jdk1.6 and jdk1.5 in the same directory. When I use port to install tomcat, the system chooses jdk1.6 automatically. But system requires jkd1.5. So when it's installed at boot up time, things go wrong. 

       Then I removed jdk1.6 from the directory and install again. And revise the directory as above mentioned. 

       It does work!

       Thanks for your nice help.

       Best regardsï¼

       Exson


----------

